# New pictures of Snowy's babies



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think everyone has their eyes open now (even though you certainly can not tell it from THIS picture)!










We think their tails look pretty funny at this stage... so the next two pictures are my attempt at capturing their little stubs... (or I have a butt fetish)  






















Focus... focus...  











It's Saturday morning and I reallllyyy need a good yawwnnn!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You read my mind, Steve. I was wondering when we'd get new pictures!!! So glad to see them. They are so cute, and those stubs are precious!! Just think what beautiful plumes they will become. Do they have any nicknames yet? I imagine they're developing little personalities.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> You read my mind, Steve. I was wondering when we'd get new pictures!!! So glad to see them. They are so cute, and those stubs are precious!! Just think what beautiful plumes they will become. Do they have any nicknames yet? I imagine they're developing little personalities.[/B]


We really have not tried to name anyone yet (other than Porky and that is just in fun)!! It's not always even clear which is which as the two males are both porkers while the two females are apparently trying for the slim look.  I expect in the next week or two, they will start developing personalities... but that hasn't happened yet. Peg told me last night that she did not want to name any of them as once she did that... she would not want to give any of them up. So it remains to be seen exactly who will name them.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG they are so cute!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

They are really cute and I know that you are enjoying them. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Steve, they are SO cute!! They sure sleep and yawn a lot, don't they? They are truly beautiful pups and they are so lucky they have you!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, they are SO cute!! They sure sleep and yawn a lot, don't they? They are truly beautiful pups and they are so lucky they have you![/B]


Thanks Stacy. I imagine yours are getting quite big and really checking things out by now. It is so interesting to watch your develop and then know that we will be doing about the same things in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: they are so cute. growing up fast too. I love their little tails


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness, they grow up fast. They are all precious, do you have names for them yet?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve, they are precious! :wub: :wub: You're doing a great job!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

So sweet , relax now they will be up and running in no time . I love naming puppies - I wouldn't be able to help myself . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, they are just darling! How they've changed!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ohhhhh how they have grown :wub: little chubbers too, mummy must have good milk, but then of course she would cos I bet she gets fed like royalty  
The babies are adorable :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, they are adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, they are so cute. :wub: What a night that was! I just couldn't stay up for the last birth, but it was fun while it lasted. LOL! They're so white, too! I see other babies which are loaded with color on their bodies. You are so good to do what you do for these dogs! Thank you both and thanks again for sharing their birth and for the new pictures as they grow. :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Awwwww, I just wanna smooch those widdle noses!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, sooooo, cuuuuuuute!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, they're just precious! How about you let us name them!!!! I think that would be a fabulous idea! I vote to name one of the girls Paisley!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I think everyone has their eyes open now (even though you certainly can not tell it from THIS picture)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It was such a tough day today...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The pups are just adorable. Please keep posting pictures, we just love them.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You guys must be so proud. The babies are stunning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute. :wub: :wub: Thanks for the picture update.

How is Snowy doing? I know that she's a good mommie, but, how is she doing with the tumor and all?

Can't wait to see everyone over the holidays.

Lynn


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Cute, cute, cute. :wub: :wub: Thanks for the picture update.
> 
> How is Snowy doing? I know that she's a good mommie, but, how is she doing with the tumor and all?
> 
> ...


I've not been able to find anything Lynn since about the last week of her pregnancy. She is pretty full of milk and so it is hard to tell. It was always possible that it was normal and just related to her pregnancy.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The babies are really growing fast. It wont be long now before you get the hear their first little bark. I really love this stage. 

Were was the tumor located when you felt it before?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm totally in love with the big chunker boy, porky. :wub: he's so cute. i love chunky baby puppies! how soon can the buttercup come by and dognap him??? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are so adorable!! What precious babies!! :wub:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I have to brag! :biggrin: I got to go see the little angels :innocent: today & they are everybit as precious in "person" as they are in the pictures that Steve has posted! Names, or not, I would think it would be very hard giving them up! :bysmilie: 

Thanks again Peg & Steve for letting my husband & I come over & see them. It was very nice meeting you both! Tell Max, Rocky, Chance, Snowy & Gordo it was very nice meeting them too. Snowy...you are a great Mom!!! 


Okay...so I have gloated!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love the yawning picture ! Cute, cute.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Sooooooo unbearably adorable! :wub: How do you keep your hands off these cuties?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I have to brag! :biggrin: I got to go see the little angels :innocent: today & they are everybit as precious in "person" as they are in the pictures that Steve has posted! Names, or not, I would think it would be very hard giving them up! :bysmilie:
> 
> Thanks again Peg & Steve for letting my husband & I come over & see them. It was very nice meeting you both! Tell Max, Rocky, Chance, Snowy & Gordo it was very nice meeting them too. Snowy...you are a great Mom!!!
> 
> ...



Here is the proof!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are all in the range of 19 to 20.5 ounces as of today. That just blows me away that they have grown roughly 6 times larger in 2.5 weeks!!

Yesterday Snowy was spending quite a bit of time away from them and at one point, Peg and I both went over to check up on them. Of course, Snowy came over too. She got back in the whelping box and suddenly all 4 pups sensed that mom was there and so these guys all "ran" toward her.

Also, you will have to use your imagination a bit but the large male in the picture below is actually grooming his sister in this picture. He kept doing it for quite a while and you can feel the female's hair and it is damp. At first, I was not sure if he was just trying to find a food source or what he is doing. So I kept watching and he is actually moving his head up and down and I think there is a tongue there... :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How sweet that he is grooming her!! (What a big little bugger he is, too!) I wonder who is 20.5 ounces...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

They are precious beyond words. These pics brought tears to my eyes. Well, anything is bringing tears
to my eyes these days. But oooohhh, they are so very sweet. :wub: 

Is that 'Chunk' butt, having such a hard day, while chillin' on his back, and flashing us?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this! :shocked: How cute-cute-cute!! :wub: :wub: Their little stubs are adorable!!! :smheat:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

oh my gosh! they are SO precious!!!! thanks for sharing the pictures! 
i sure hope i get picked to adopt one  the application is in the mail!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Is that 'Chunk' butt, having such a hard day, while chillin' on his back, and flashing us?[/B]



Oh... for a minute, I thought you were talking about me...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465472
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I was


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We were pretty busy last night and didn't have as much time to play with the pups as we would have liked. However, this morning I did notice that one of the little girls is making a pretty good effort at getting up and walking... as opposed the walrus crawl they have done up til now. It will take her a few more days to really get it down well but this is good news and right on the puppy development time line. Also noticed that there was some more puppy interactions occuring. Over the next week according to the schedule I am reading, this will turn to play. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww the pups sure are growing fast Steve, they are adorable :wub: :wub: You are one lucky couple to have such fun watching their daily developments. Just wait till they are on the go and running around, then the fun begins  
I have to say too that Snowy looks wonderful, what great care you must be giving her


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow,
They sure are growing fast. Very cute pictures keep them coming. :wub:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I enjoy these posts so much!!!! I'm "rooting" for Gigantore. Not sure why I'm rooting per se, but he is my favorite thus far. Oh it was hard, but Gigantore is just sooo cute! Gotta love the "more-to-love" body types.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

OH SOOOOO CUTE! :wub: makes me wish stuie could go back to that stage...

MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...what adorable little babies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> I enjoy these posts so much!!!! I'm "rooting" for Gigantore. Not sure why I'm rooting per se, but he is my favorite thus far. Oh it was hard, but Gigantore is just sooo cute! Gotta love the "more-to-love" body types.
> 
> [/B]



OMG- I have the "puppy posts" mixed up. Stoopeeed. Sorry!!!!

I love Snowy's babies too!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Love those newest photos!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lucky guy you are


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, the babies are just about 22 days old today. Just for kicks, I went back and got the photo where I put a cell phoe next to them so you can see their sizes...

Below is another picture with the same cell phone which I just took... :wub: 


Do you think they have grown any??  

Peg had gotten a small postal scale and we had been weighing these guys by putting them in a piece of tupperware, which we then put on the scale. Initially, it was no problem as they easily fit into the bowl. Well, I just tried the same thing and they are now so big compared to the bowl that they extend over the side thus tipping it over. Add to this the fact that everyone moves so much it is impossible to get a reading... although I'm guessing everyone is around 24 or 25 ounces (basically 1.5 pounds). also, if you notice... we no longer have one or two porkers... while the females keep their girlish figures... :smheat: They are all porkers now!! LOL!!

No one is a great walker ... yet but they all get up on their legs from time to time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:w00t: :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

They are HUGE!!! They are ALL 'Porkers' ~ lol


They are now the size of the 'original' cell phones ~ LMAO


Gawwwd, they are precious. And quite comfy, at that :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Boy, that cellphone really shrunk. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

They are so precious - but, isn't the original porker the one on the bottom left? I thought I saw a beer belly there.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh...I need to hold one again! My how they have grown! They are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just had to post a couple more pictures...

Open wide...












Anyone want to guess what little boys do when you scratch them on their tummies? This is about the 3rd or 4th time it has happened to me and pretty soon now. I think I'll catch on...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Anyone want to guess what little boys do when you scratch them on their tummies? This is about the 3rd or 4th time it has happened to me and pretty soon now. I think I'll catch on...[/B]


Oh god stop it, Steve - you're killing me!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: And little big butt must have quite the kidneys, judging from the pictures!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> QUOTE





> Anyone want to guess what little boys do when you scratch them on their tummies? This is about the 3rd or 4th time it has happened to me and pretty soon now. I think I'll catch on...[/B]


Oh god stop it, Steve - you're killing me!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: And little big butt must have quite the kidneys, judging from the pictures!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good thing he was tilted to the right or he would have given sis her first shower... :w00t: 


This is actually the dirty little side of having puppies. Getting them used to different touches is all part of the socialization.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are getting huge. That one boy sure likes to strut his stuff. All are very cute. :w00t:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Mommy's milk is working wonders for them - they are so fat !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowy is a wonderful mommy :wub: I was amazed at how big they have gotten. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The babies continue to get larger at an amazing rate...


There were several times this weekend that everyone was rolling around and grabbing and biting at each other. Peg also got them several toys which we have seen them play with... before going to sleep on. We have even heard a few growls!! We also noticed a few times when they starting showing an interest in the canned puppy food which Snowy is eating. We have not been able to feel any teeth yet but as you can see from the picture, they are at least licking or gumming some solid food. The down side of them eating so well is that we now have to change the bedding two or three times a day because whatever goes in the front end... well, you know how the rest of that goes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are so cute! Are you still rubbing the boys' bellies?? :smrofl: :smrofl: Do they have names yet? I'm sure that by now you can tell them apart - do they have feisty personalities?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They are so cute! Are you still rubbing the boys' bellies?? :smrofl: :smrofl: Do they have names yet? I'm sure that by now you can tell them apart - do they have feisty personalities?[/B]



I still rub everyone's bellies... but I try not to overdo it... :blink: They are just starting to show differences in behavior. It is sort of like Stacy and ?? (I forget the other name). We have a whiner (boy #1), tummy boy ( boy #2)... This pains me greatly to say this but girl 1 and girl 2 are pretty normal and I honestly can not tell them apart... Actually, it is hard to physically tell boy 1 from boy 2 any more... they are essentially the same size. Girl 1 and 2 can walk the best and you have to see it but I swear they both can walk backwards faster than they walk forward... :w00t: If I weren't so tired I could probably come up with a smart a$$ comment about that... :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Girl 1 and 2 can walk the best and you have to see it but I swear they both can walk backwards faster than they walk forward[/B]


That is so funny - I love the way puppies run sideways! I still like Mr. Beer Belly!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Overload of cuteness in those tummy photos! :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Since I will never be involved in the breeding end of things I have SO enjoyed the photos that you and Stacy, as well as other breeders, have posted. The puppies sure are growing. They look so serene and peaceful. I hope their forever homes will give them the serenity and love that they've had at your house and with Snowy.......


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Since I will never be involved in the breeding end of things...[/B]



That is what we said Susan... :smheat: 

Life just has a habit of tossing a few curves...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee those kids sure are growing both in size and super cuteness :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I had to giggle at the big boy and his peeing where he lays, oh the fountain of youth doth gush over :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:wub: :wub: As if my puppy fever wasn't bad enough!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

:wub: Adorable :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally have been able to sit and enjoy the puppy photos!! They are sooooo beautiful! I was wondering if any two tend to bond with each other more than the rest? Can't wait to see some "awake" photos!!! (hint hint)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ These are such great pics. Thank you so much for keeping us involved with the pups.

Was that Beer Belly who peed on you? ~ lol

Are they sleeping through the night, and how are you and Peg holding up?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I finally have been able to sit and enjoy the puppy photos!! They are sooooo beautiful! I was wondering if any two tend to bond with each other more than the rest? Can't wait to see some "awake" photos!!! (hint hint)[/B]



We gave up on trying to "mark" them and as a result, I am having trouble telling them apart Terry. I have not noticed any sort of pairing. 

At times, they will all be just about as far apart as possible. Other times, we will have a puppy pile of 2 to 4 pups. They still sleep most of the time and it has only been in the last few days that we have noticed times when all 4 are playing at once. but even then, this will go on for 5 or 10 minutes, then everyone needs a meal and a nap... We will try and take some more pictures this weekend.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve ~ These are such great pics. Thank you so much for keeping us involved with the pups.
> 
> Was that Beer Belly who peed on you? ~ lol
> 
> Are they sleeping through the night, and how are you and Peg holding up?[/B]


I've been peed on quite a few times the past several weeks Deb... :blush: I figure if you are going to play with little pups... it just goes with the territory. It's hard to tell them apart beyond the level of "this is one of the males", etc. I'd be surprised if they all have not got me at one time or another.

Their sleeping has never been a problem and besides, we have never taken them upstairs... check that... we did take the entire whelping box upstairs one or two nights. The problem was not the pups making noise, it was Snowy who has this thing for walking over to our sliding closet doors and pushing them to try and slide them open... which makes a fair amount of noise. 
-Or-
If this wasn't enough, it will usually cause either Max or Gordo to start barking and this would wake us up...

Anyway... with the exception of one or two nights, they have always stayed downstairs while the rest of us go upstairs so Peg and I are fine... within the normal bounds of work. For example, Peg is probably just leaving work about right now and we both left this morning at 6:30 so she has had a long day.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=469364
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya Steve....I've had to eat some words in my past, too. However, you and Peg didn't "try" and have puppies, and your own pups are neutered, so it is safe to say that you weren't seeking this out. I so admire what you two, and Deb, and all of the other wonderful people who rescue dogs have done. 

PS. Did anyone in the NYC area see The View this morning? They were making a plea for rescue homes for Corgis, King Charles Cavs, and another breed who had been taken from a puppy mill........Contact the North Shore Rescue.....I hope that's right. Ck the View's website if interested.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Have not posted any new pictures or info in a while so I thought I'd bring you up to date.

We are nearing 5 weeks old (Thursday evening). They are acting more and more like little puppies now. Their personalities and behavors are changing pretty rapidily and they are sleeping noticably less. Until now, there really seemed to just be a couple times a day for probably no more than 30 minutes each that everyone would be awake and doing something. Now that occurs much more frequently. They are penned in an area about 3 ft by 6 ft on a tile floor with two beds and towels or blankets for bedding. It used to be that they would not move more than several feet from where everyone else is at. It seems now that they aren't as scared and since when I am home, I leave the pen open... a couple found their ways into the family room a short while ago. They all enjoy having you give them attention. When we walk into the pen, they will come over and look for attention. They play with eah other and growl and they have their little tiny barks. If you let them have access to a toe or finger, the will lick it and then start chewing on it. Just within the last few days have they shown real interest in puppy food and water. They are nibbling at the canned food and the brand of kibbles we use... which is actually about half way between a dry and canned food (hardness wise).

I can't tell them apart any more other than I know the third picture below is one of the little girls and the first picture is one of the boys. If they are side by side... the two boys are still bigger than the girls... but it is not as easy as it once was.


































The last two days we have had an interesting and sudden change... I guess it goes with the idea that they are much better walking now then they were just a couple days ago. Anyway... I put down a potty pad for Snowy and the last two days it was very clear from the tiny little pops and pees on and around the potty pad that they have very suddenly learned not to go (as much) on their bedding and to use the general area (at least) of the potty pad. I have read where the mother will make sure that they do not potty on the bedding... but I guess I never actually believed that would happen. I have not seen her do this yet but somehow... they seem to know to be getting the idea. Cool huh!?! :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh MY!! They are adorable!! and still so tiny - thanks for the cell phone size help!! They are just wonderful fun I bet!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> :wub: they are so cute. growing up fast too. I love their little tails [/B]



Oh yes... the tails. Another interesting thing is that last week their tails SUDDENLY started wagging!! I is so interesting tat one day te tails are just their... but doing nothing. The very NEXT day... their tails suddenly start communicating things!! LOL!! It all happened just that quickly.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The other interesting thing we have noticed is the interactions between the puppies and the other dogs.

Gordo has been amazing recently. When we are home, the pen is open and Gordo will go in and sniff each of the puppies. They will lick him and he will just mother them to pieces. He cleans their faces and at one point, he was licking their behinds... just like mom. Snowy has no issues at all with Gordo being there. Of course... half the reason he goes in there is to steal their food...

On the other hand, Snowy and Max are not getting along at all when there are babies in the area. It has gotten so bad that she will look for Max (when the babies are close by) and go after him. When the babies are penned up and not close by, she is fine with him. Sunday she had him by the neck and it took me a moment to get there and when I did, Max was looking up at me as if to say "what took you so long"? I think the problem is two fold... Max is as curious as they come and he refuses to show submission. Just a few minutes ago, Snowy growled at Rocky and Rocky just instantly rolled over to show submission. She is small enough that she can not actually hurt Max... but it does sound terrible...


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

My how they have grown!!! I can't believe it! They are almost as big as Mommy now! :shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Gosh, they are SO cute, Steve!! I think it's great that they're doing their deeds on the pads - what awesome puppies.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh poor Max all he wants to do is play. When will Snowy stop being so protective? Marshmallow Fluff would roll over on her back as soon as I got her getting into something.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve,

Thanks for the new pictures. Those babies are just precious. They are beginning to look like real Maltese now. Hopefully you can get some pictures of them awake soon. Keep them coming.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

They keep getting cuter everyday! Thanks for the pictures. they're adorable :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are just so adorable!! :wub: What precious babies!!
They are just growing up so fast!! Now the real fun begins, have fun enjoying them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They sure are growing fast Steve, it's amazing how they can learn something as little as they are, to use the pad or even try is incredible, bless their tiny sweet little hearts :wub: 
Keep the pictures coming, I do love watching the little babes grow, the changes are so great each time we see them and pretty soon they will be developing their own special little personalities which will distinguish one from the other


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, they've grown so much in 5 weeks. Truly amazing. I'm so happy all is well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love the pics, Steve!! Keep 'em coming. And the updates are amazing. I feel, as though, I'm with them. Thank you for that.

The babies are adorable. Snowy is awesome!! And Max wants to play :wub: How cute is that??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww I want a couple of those just sleeping around my house .. how cute !!!
Steve - have you found homes for them yet ??
7 weeks left before they get their marching orders (joke) !!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Love your description on how they are interacting .. adorable babies ... Snowy is a great mommy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> awwwwwwwwww I want a couple of those just sleeping around my house .. how cute !!!
> Steve - have you found homes for them yet ??
> 7 weeks left before they get their marching orders (joke) !!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Love your description on how they are interacting .. adorable babies ... Snowy is a great mommy[/B]


North-central Maltese Rescue is finding the homes... we are just taking care of them. 

Here are a few more pictures taken yesterday. As you can see, their favorite thing to do now is come out into the family room and wrestle.







































Yesterday I had the gate to their pen set up so it was up against the middle of the bottom step. I have been doing this now for several days on the idea that it lets Snowy come and go as she wants but it keeps the babies from getting out (since to get out, they would have to climb one step). Well, we call one of boys "dirty butt" (you should be able to guess why) and dirty butt somehow managed to climb up and then down one step and escape his pen... :smpullhair: but once he was on the oposite side of the gate from his siblings, he was not too happy about it...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my Gosh I get so amazed at their development with each new set of photos! They really look to be lovely little pups! Steve, I bet its going to be a hard day for you and Peg when they are ready to leave the 'nest". 
I think one of the requirements for new owners is they MUST join SM and MUST post photos on a regular basis! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Steve, thanks so much for the pictures! The pups are adorable!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, it seems like just yesterday we were all up late at night getting updates from Steve on Snowy's progress in labor. My how time flies. They look so big now!

Stephanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Steve the pups look wonderful, and oh so playful, it must be great fun just watching them go at it with one another :wub: 
I did notice "dirty butt" but wasn't sure until you mentioned it :HistericalSmiley: I would name him Dingle Berry or Nugget for sure :HistericalSmiley: 
I agree, who ever the lucky ones are who get to adopt these kids had better join SM cos we want to see how they grow and develop. Gosh I don't know how you are going to part with them


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep I agree - the puppies had a few "God Mother's" on line during the live birth - I think we all agree that they should not be "out of sight and out of mind" .. definate stipulation that they have to join SM for regular updates.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, WOW - they are growing up so fast!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dirty Butt - is that aka Beer Belly baby?? They are just so precious, Steve. They must be developing such distinct personalities and behaviors! Can you take videos of them?? (Can I just come to AZ and scoop them all up? Oh, yeah, Bonnie would love that - she's been growling at Kosmo since he got here...I don't think she'd do well with puppies. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg they are sooooo cute. I love them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> (Can I just come to AZ and scoop them all up? )[/B]



Hey look lady!! It's thanks to our, 'insider', Bonnie, you didn't steal Andrea's pups!!

Love, Joplin and The, "stay away from Arizona, we are keeping an eye on you", Buttercup


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Dirty Butt - is that aka Beer Belly baby?? They are just so precious, Steve. They must be developing such distinct personalities and behaviors! Can you take videos of them?? (Can I just come to AZ and scoop them all up? Oh, yeah, Bonnie would love that - she's been growling at Kosmo since he got here...I don't think she'd do well with puppies. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: )[/B]



Linda,

We have had a video camera for years... but I have never actually learned how to use it and the once or twice I have tried... things came out looking really bad. :smpullhair: 

It think beer belly and dirty butt are the same, but I am not 100% certain... 
Basically, we can't tell 3 of them apart without picking them up and inspecting the "equipment". The one girl (I don't know if it is girl 1 or 2) is smaller than the other 3. 
The two boys started out more slowly than the girls as far as walking. Now it actually seems that they have caught and maybe passed the girls as far as development.

Just 4 or 5 days ago, these guys were still scared when it came to investigating new places in the house. Now they just go where ever they want with no fear.

The crew around here is still trying to adjust to the babies. Heck... that even goes for Snowy who is trying to sleep now but has two little ones crawling on her and tugging at her ears... which she is not liking a lot. She gowls at them and then runs off to another location.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are very cute. They look so big to me. How much do they weigh?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Just wondering...I looked at the North Central Maltese site and the babies are not listed. How does one apply to adopt one of Snowys babies? 

Sheila


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> They are very cute. They look so big to me. How much do they weigh?[/B]


( ok... I lied about the last part... but only a little bit)</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just wondering...I looked at the North Central Maltese site and the babies are not listed. How does one apply to adopt one of Snowys babies?
> 
> Sheila[/B]


Sheila,

Mary decided that she would not post anything specifically on the puppies as word of mouth would generate more than enough applications. My suggestion would be to simply go ahead and complete the application and send it in and see what happens.

I will continue to post information here and periodic pictures, so you will have access to information. Just indicate to Mary on the application that you want one of Snowy's babies (if that is all you are willing to consider, as an example). 

Please do make sure you fill out the application carefully and completely and even include inforation as to what you would be willing to do to physically get the pup. Over the next 6 weeks, Mary will look at the applications she has and toss out those which might be incomplete or have clear reasons to do disqualify. Remember... she has more applications than puppies so your goal is to consider this from her point of view and supply all the information she requests and even more so that it is at least VERY difficult or impossible to pick another application over yours. As an example, I am not sure how Mary might view shipping a pup by air... but if I were in her shoes and someone told me they would fly or drive out and pick up the pup, that would be a big thing in my consideration.

I do want to make the point here that Peg and I are just the foster parents and I see no applications and I have no real idea on how this will be done. The info I am providing here is how I would do it, if I were in her position.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww they are SO CUTE!!! Isn't it fun watching them play? Oh and isn't it fun cleaning all the pee off the floor? haha, or uh, not. Caddy just loves wrestling with ehr little dudes and Lucy makes sure that they don't get carried away, it's so cute. Have you been barked at yet? Because that is The. Cutest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=477817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve,

Thank you so much for your reply. Yes, I will fill out the application and of course, my hubby & I would either drive out, or fly out to get the puppy if we were approved. I would be a nervous wreck having a puppy shipped. In all honesty, I think Mary is going to have more applications than she can possibly review for Snowys babies. 

God bless you & Peg for fostering Snowy and her babies, giving her a safe, loving home to have her babies.

You restore my faith in humankind. It has been badly shaken by puppymillers & BYB's.

I'm a wildlife rehabber, and it's hard for me to understand the mentality of people that treat living beings so inhumanely. Ever living being is precious. Right down to the tiniest little chimmney swifts I have fostered when a chimney sweep has removed their nest because it was in his way. 

Sheila


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=477707
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see you now, Steve. Like a football player running through the crowd. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Peg is the quarterback, the puppies are the football, and you're the protector. (Nice analogy, huh? And I don't even WATCH football!!) 

You're going to have to stick to one name, though, for boy #2. Dirty Butt, Beer Belly or Mega Tummy, I can't keep up. (I'm old, what can I say?)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> aww they are SO CUTE!!! Isn't it fun watching them play? Oh and isn't it fun cleaning all the pee off the floor? haha, or uh, not. Caddy just loves wrestling with ehr little dudes and Lucy makes sure that they don't get carried away, it's so cute. Have you been barked at yet? Because that is The. Cutest. Thing. Ever.[/B]


Hi Stacy,

I believe we had a tiny bark an evening or two ago. I don't know who did it (and they may not know either!) or even why. Lots of growls... we have the growling perfected (have had for some time)!!

The little buggers have taken to hiding around the corner of a door or the sofa and pouncing out at Peg or I as we walk by. They are still so small that we are scared of stepping on or kicking one... I think both of us have nearly fallen over ourselves (and them) once or twice trying to avoid hurting them... they know no fear... Well, that is not entirely right as Chance got a little PO'ed at one this morning who was bothering him as he was eating. He did not physcically hurt the puppy but he did scare it and we had one puppy running to find protection and a some sympathy. One minute later all was forgotten, but I bet we did learn a lesson... so it is all good.

The pee issue isn't too bad... We have tile downstairs with these large rugs on them. Their pen area, which we open up for them a few times per day, has a pee pad in it and I have to replace 'em twice a day. So far, I think we have caught them attempting to use a carpeted area once or twice... but most of the time when they are in their pen, they use the pee pad. I am VERY encouraged in that they have so far not used the kennel bed and recently I've not even been replacing the old blankets/towels which we put on part of their pen floor... so it seems that they do have some innate understanding of the right and wrong places to go...

Poop... is another issue entirely...  I guess when ya gotta go... ya gotta go...

Am watching Gordo play with them now while Snowy is sawing wood. Gordo has this dad thing down better than a lot of human dads!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> QUOTE(Max & Rocky @ Dec 1 2007, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=477818


<div class='quotemain'>


> They are very cute. They look so big to me. How much do they weigh?[/B]


We are older than you... I CAN'T remember their names... so I use a new name each time... alzheimer's .... be flexible...


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

That Vet scene was hilarious! I can just see those poor helpless children with stars above their heads from you knocking them down with that dog food! LOL!

I know you are going to hate to see them leave! :bysmilie:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow they are a good size. Marshmallow Fluff was 3.5 pounds at 16 weeks. Yours seem large to me. Next time they go to the vet put them in a doggie bag.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. the babies.. sigh :wub:


----------

